# Instabilidade, Braga - 24 Agosto de 2016



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2016 às 17:17)

À algum tempo que queria colocar aqui estas fotos deste dia fantástico só que eram tantas e só agora é que tenho a oportunidade de as colocar aqui. Este dia começou com trovoada entre as 8h e as 9h, houve também alguns trovões à tarde e depois acabou com mais relâmpagos a noite.

Eu nem esperava muito deste dia mas acabou por me surpreender. O dia começou com o sol a espreitar por várias nuvens e quando vejo as imagens de satélite com as trovoadas a aproximarem-se fui logo preparar a máquina. Ainda apanhei 8 relâmpagos. Após essa passar o céu começou a limpar um pouco. Por volta da 15h o céu estava mais nublado e notava-se tanto no céu como nas imagens de satélite que as nuvens estavam a crescer. Até a uma altura em que disse a um familiar que daqui a pouco ainda íamos ouvir um estrondo. Passado 1-2min depois ouve-se um estouro da nuvem mesmo aqui em cima. E formava-se mais uma trovoada aqui por cima que ainda deixou mais alguns trovões bem fortes e uma aguaceiro bem forte. Ao fim do dia o céu já estava mais limpo mas ainda se observava bastantes altocumulus castellanus. Não esperava mais nada deste dia até que começaram crescer outras trovoadas já em Viana do Castelo mas como era convecção elevada e não havia nuvens baixas deu para ver ainda bastantes relâmpagos e desses ainda consegui apanhar 35. Todos os que vi foram nuvem-solo.

Acho que este dias de convecção elevada com trovoada são fantásticos pois pela falta de nuvens baixas consegue-se observar bem os raios e ainda melhor se for de noite e a precipitação evaporar-se como aconteceu na noite de 4 para 5 de setembro de 2013 em que só caíram uns pingos e que também observei uns fantásticos relâmpagos. Foi pena é nessa altura ainda não ter a máquina.

Os relâmpagos da noite encontram-se neste tópico




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Esta de quando se estava a aproximar a trovoada de manhã:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

As próximas duas foi depois da trovoada quando já estava a limpar mas ainda era visível uns aguaceiros bem intensos:




Heavy shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PNu8UW]
	

Heavy shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]




Cloud iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Após o céu limpar mais era visível esta cumulonimbus:




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Nas próximas fotos são da trovoada que se formou ao início da tarde. Nota-se que a base destas nuvens de convecção elevada têm muitas ondulações.




Elevated convection by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Elevated convection by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Elevated convection by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Aqui é possível ver a updraft de uma Cb:




Cumulonimbus updraft by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


E nesta uma Cb formada com uma torre a crescer e acho que ainda formou uma bigorna.




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


E mais uma a formar-se:




Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Altocumulus castellanus ao pôr do sol:




Altocumulus castellanus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Um cumulus congestus ao longe:




Distant cumulus congestus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Esta foi tirada em andamento a uma pequena torre em crescimento:




Elevated convection by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Deixo aqui também três time lapses. A primeira foi feita de manhã quando o céu estava a limpar. A segunda também de manhã a uma Cb distante e a terceira foi filmada quase ao fim do dia.


Vídeo da trovoada de manhã:


E este de um dos trovões do início da tarde:


Fotos dos relâmpagos de manhã:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Esta última foi dos relâmpagos à noite que não inclui no outro tópico e também ficou um pouco desfocada.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 23:19)

guimeixen disse:


> À algum tempo que queria colocar aqui estas fotos deste dia fantástico só que eram tantas e só agora é que tenho a oportunidade de as colocar aqui. Este dia começou com trovoada entre as 8h e as 9h, houve também alguns trovões à tarde e depois acabou com mais relâmpagos a noite.
> 
> Eu nem esperava muito deste dia mas acabou por me surpreender. O dia começou com o sol a espreitar por várias nuvens e quando vejo as imagens de satélite com as trovoadas a aproximarem-se fui logo preparar a máquina. Ainda apanhei 8 relâmpagos. Após essa passar o céu começou a limpar um pouco. Por volta da 15h o céu estava mais nublado e notava-se tanto no céu como nas imagens de satélite que as nuvens estavam a crescer. Até a uma altura em que disse a um familiar que daqui a pouco ainda íamos ouvir um estrondo. Passado 1-2min depois ouve-se um estouro da nuvem mesmo aqui em cima. E formava-se mais uma trovoada aqui por cima que ainda deixou mais alguns trovões bem fortes e uma aguaceiro bem forte. Ao fim do dia o céu já estava mais limpo mas ainda se observava bastantes altocumulus castellanus. Não esperava mais nada deste dia até que começaram crescer outras trovoadas já em Viana do Castelo mas como era convecção elevada e não havia nuvens baixas deu para ver ainda bastantes relâmpagos e desses ainda consegui apanhar 35. Todos os que vi foram nuvem-solo.
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem video fotográfica, parabéns!


----------



## guimeixen (11 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

windchill disse:


> Excelente reportagem video fotográfica, parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------

